# Simply Seinfeld



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## Cat Dancer (Oct 11, 2010)

LOL. I miss that show. So glad for reruns.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 30, 2022)

Believe it or not, I've owned the entire series of Seinfeld on DVD for a good few years now. My all time favorite sitcom. 

I believe it's also currently available on Netflix.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 30, 2022)

“I love a good nap. Sometimes it’s the only thing getting me out of bed in the morning.”

“What’s so great about a mom and pop store? Let me tell you something, if my mom and pop ran a store I wouldn’t shop there.”

“Jerry, just remember, it's not a lie if you believe it.”

“I don’t want hope. Hope is killing me. My dream is to become hopeless. When you’re hopeless, you don’t care. And when you don’t care, that indifference makes you attractive.”

~ George Costanza


----------



## Daniel (Aug 30, 2022)

Kramer was my favorite character:



"You know Darren, if you would have told me twenty-five years ago that some day I'd be standing here about to solve the world's energy problems, I would've said you're crazy... Now let's push this giant ball of oil out the window."

"Jerry, this is the way society functions. Aren't you a part of society? Because if you don't want to be a part of society, Jerry, why don't you just get in your car and move to the East Side!"

"Do you think people will still be using napkins in the year 2000, or is this mouth-vacuum thing for real?"

"In my mind, I'm already gone."

~ Cosmo Kramer


----------



## Daniel (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Daniel (Sep 4, 2022)

George:  "She should be commending me for treating everyone like equals!"

Jerry: "Well, perhaps when she's released from the burn center, she'll see things differently."


----------

